# New cube: Type A IV-SV



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

yes, another thread about new cubes from guojia 

i just got an idea to improve the confusing naming system

Old Type A will be the same
Same for normal A-II, A-III, and A-V
BUT, for the NEW type As, it will be Type A I-SV, II-SV, and III-SV
it's much more obvious than the previous A I-f,II-f, and III-f in my opinion


the "f" that C4U uses is basically the abbreviation of the chinese word "封"(feng), or "sealed". 
my "SV" stands for "Sealed Verson", or maybe you could interpret it as "Super Veloce" of lamborghini sports cars. i think SV would be much better because "f" often gets ignored by some people.


so here's the type A IV-SV


(pictures are from http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=44112&extra=&page=1)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Me.................. want............................ cool .......................centers


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 10, 2009)

That looks like a beast....  with a bunch of weird looking pieces like a bunch of the other type A's.


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't get what the shape of the centres actually does. If they "interlocked" with the edges.. maybe, but they don't seem to.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

Zomg, engraved centre. Must get for bld cheating. Looks beast.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

joey said:


> I don't get what the shape of the centres actually does. If they "interlocked" with the edges.. maybe, but they don't seem to.



the slut thingy is for easier removal of the center cap, because the new center cap is the kind that Famwealth has.

and note that the ende of the center is not octagonal all the way. the top is truncated while the bottom remains square-shaped. this allows reverse corner-cutting while maintaining the solid-ness of the entire puzzle

what a genius design


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Crazyyy.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 10, 2009)

The first thing that struck me was in the second picture, as you said, the octagonal corners of the centers are tapered for stability.

I love how my Type AV can cut do reverse corner cutting. It seems that Guojia brings out new products every day! Is the market for specialty cubes big enough to justify making that many new molds?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2009)

They don't need new molds. Just rat bites.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't know if want... Looks really lumpy.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get what the shape of the centres actually does. If they "interlocked" with the edges.. maybe, but they don't seem to.
> ...


Um slut?

My god i want one just to see what its like. Hopefully its amazing.

Not to mention it looks completely badass.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 10, 2009)

yea it looks badass. I thought A V was badass enough :O


----------



## Radu (Dec 10, 2009)

I still don't get it. What does SP stand for?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

Zubon said:


> The first thing that struck me was in the second picture, as you said, the octagonal corners of the centers are tapered for stability.
> 
> I love how my Type AV can cut do reverse corner cutting. It seems that Guojia brings out new products every day! Is the market for specialty cubes big enough to justify making that many new molds?



actually, the octagon shape is for reversee corner-cutting. the stability is provided by the square shape on the bottom.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Where to buy?


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 10, 2009)

It is really weird, how often they release new cubes ...

But I don't know, if there is any need for even more A's?!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i assume that most of you guys know what SP stands for


I do. And I demand commission if you're gonna use that.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i assume that most of you guys know what SP stands for
> ...



LMAO.


----------



## Carson (Dec 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i assume that most of you guys know what SP stands for
> ...



I think it is "abbreviated" to avoid just such a situation.


I am actually in the market for some new cubes. I have not made a purchase since the original type F *shudder* was released. This one looks quite interesting. Any idea where I would go about purchasing this one?


----------



## rookie (Dec 11, 2009)

you'd probably would have to wait for the free shipping websites to get them. you can start by making a request at deal perfect and hknowstore... the a5 is a very good cube. wonder how this is gonna be


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 13, 2009)

That core is frightening. It looks like it's about to eat me.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I just ordered a Micro Type a, Mini Type a, and a Type a VI. I'm really excited.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2009)

The centers have jaws?


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. Looks like something from Transformers.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 25, 2009)

Type A II and V have the largest sales volumns, far more larger than C4U and Rubik's. And most people are expecting the new cubes from Type A.

This new cube is still under testing and not mass produced. Some of my friends who have tested said that it was good but not that good as Type A V.
However, this version is not the final version. The designer is still working on it to make it perfect.

Luckily I will be the first ones to try final version thanks to the designer's quiz

ps: mf8 is moving its server, so most Chinese go to www.cube-china.com.cn/bbs , which was built by Haiyan Zhuang.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i assume that most of you guys know what SP stands for
> ...



Reads this then looks at your profile picture, haha


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 6, 2010)

even if that thing turns like crap i want it, just for the center pieces lol


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

I got this today, and it is awesome! It's just a little small....


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 9, 2010)

they tried to make it look good, its gonna fail...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> they tried to make it look good, its gonna fail...



Hm? They are just improving on the mechanism. It is good.


----------



## maggot (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] - i warau this.


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I got this today, and it is awesome! It's just a little small....



Where did you get it from? I am really wanting to try one of these.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 10, 2010)

Carson said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I got this today, and it is awesome! It's just a little small....
> ...



I got it when I was ordering for my store. You guys won't see these on C4Y anytime soon though. You can try mine out at the Chicago open if you want too though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot to tell you guys that this cube is about 54mm..


----------



## Zava (Jan 14, 2010)

it is up on popbuying.
is it any good? someone who has this cube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 14, 2010)

i think that's the mini type a....


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

It is a mini type A.


----------



## Zava (Jan 15, 2010)

ohsh!t.
nevermind, the question still stands, is this cube good, is it worth buying?


----------



## panyan (Jan 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Type A II and V have the largest sales volumns, far more larger than Rubik's.



wow, really? thats interesting...


----------



## irontwig (Jan 15, 2010)

Zava said:


> it is up on popbuying.
> is it any good? someone who has this cube?



52 cm!? It's ginormous.


----------



## Zava (Jan 15, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > it is up on popbuying.
> ...



Dimensions (L*W*H): 52.0*52.0**52.0mm*
Weight (including the packing): 61.0g
52CM is a mistake


----------



## irontwig (Jan 15, 2010)

Zava said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



You don't think I realize that?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

The cube is 54mm.
Statswithout lube or tension.

Corner Cutting: 8 ( semi- reverse corner cutting.)
Speed: 7
Lock-ups:9
Wieght: Light
Overall: 8 points

Overview:
You would be better off with an AII or something.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 15, 2010)

the A IV-SV you have is still the test verson. the boss said that the final verson would be a lot better.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> they tried to make it look good, its gonna fail...



and now your prophecy have came true....this cube is a failed project....


----------



## yockee (Nov 8, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Don't know if want... Looks really lumpy.


 
Well you don't have to worry.... icubemart guy got one from Alpha, and said that they're never releasing it.


----------



## yockee (Nov 8, 2010)

In fact, you can see a video of it on his you tube channel, icubetime. I believe the video is called Alpha Feng IV.


----------



## splinteh (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like it came out of a cereal box


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 9, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> The cube is 54mm.
> Statswithout lube or tension.
> 
> Corner Cutting: 8 ( semi- reverse corner cutting.)
> ...


 


How do you get 8 for corner cutting and 9 for lockups?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 9, 2010)

I've never even heard of this cube until today, and it came out in January...


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like you have to buy extra things when you get this cube

-Core (alpha 'slim')
-Alpha screws (steal the small washer) i noticed the pic, no small washer is there

TRUST ME

IMO, that's going to feel like my mini YJ i bought for 4.5$ at my toy shop


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> the SLOT thingy is for easier removal of the center cap, because the new center cap is the kind that Famwealth has.
> 
> and note that the ende of the center is not octagonal all the way. the top is truncated while the bottom remains square-shaped. this allows reverse corner-cutting while maintaining the solid-ness of the entire puzzle
> 
> what a genius design


 
FIXED


----------



## yockee (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I have one now. I bought it here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160572620992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


And here is the link to my review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yEUUO5QRV4


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

I stopped within a minute in. You annoy me .


----------



## yockee (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I stopped within a minute in. You annoy me .


 
Hey, I'm not for everyone. It takes a special audience. Hahaha. Oh, you didn't even give it a chance to get started! Geez. I just watched the first min, and that was nothing. You definitely wouldn't be able to handle my videos at their peak wackyness.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

yockee said:


> Hey, I'm not for everyone. It takes a special audience. Hahaha. Oh, you didn't even give it a chance to get started! Geez. I just watched the first min, and that was nothing. You definitely wouldn't be able to handle my videos at their peak wackyness.


 
Count me in as a member of your special audience. I was just getting into cubing when I stumbled upon your stuff on the tube. I watched some of the vids more than 10 ten times and I still laugh at the jokes when I rewatch them now  But maybe that's because I smoke too much pot when I put them on 
Must say that I was kinda dissapointed when I found out that not all cubers are as "whacky" as you though


----------



## yockee (Jun 24, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Count me in as a member of your special audience. I was just getting into cubing when I stumbled upon your stuff on the tube. I watched some of the vids more than 10 ten times and I still laugh at the jokes when I rewatch them now  But maybe that's because I smoke too much pot when I put them on
> Must say that I was kinda dissapointed when I found out that not all cubers are as "whacky" as you though


 
Hahahaha, thanks dude! Always good to see there are people that "get" me. Some are just too stuck in a "reality of fear" to take risks outside their safe zone. Who are you on you tube?


----------



## Goosly (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome 'review', can't wait till I have time to see the whole 15 minutes. Now I only watched the part where you were talking nonsense about your F I that you lost. It was hilarious.


----------



## yockee (Jun 24, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Awesome 'review', can't wait till I have time to see the whole 15 minutes. Now I only watched the part where you were talking nonsense about your F I that you lost. It was hilarious.


 
Hahaha, yeah, you have to give my reviews a little time to actually get to the review. I like to do lots of things in my videos. It does get to it eventually, though. Actually, I just checked. The review starts right after the F1 ordeal. Well, for a couple seconds, I mention the new POM A2, then the review starts, hahaha.


----------

